# E whoring is a meme



## Mousei (Apr 17, 2020)

I just ewhored for like 5 hours straights and I didnt get a single dollar out of it, I cant believe these ugly fucks really think they can get pictures for free, all I got were a bunch if dick pics. Dont do it spend your time doing something more useful.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 17, 2020)

Yeah you’re trash at it.

First few days I made +$200.

You need to actually act like a foid.


----------



## Mousei (Apr 17, 2020)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Yeah you’re trash at it.
> 
> First few days I made +$200.
> 
> You need to actually act like a foid.


Where'd you do it I went to some sex chatroom


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 17, 2020)

What the fuck did I just read.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Apr 17, 2020)

Mousei said:


> Where'd you do it I went to some sex chatroom


Give me 100 reacts and I’ll tell you.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Apr 18, 2020)

You suck at this. I have made more than 400$ this month only.


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> You suck at this. I have made more than 400$ this month only.


how


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> how


I got lucky and found a sugar daddy. He pays me 160$ a week. I also find some small buyers every week worth 50-60$


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 18, 2020)

If you are underage guy and somewhat decent looking go on gay dating sites and find a pedophile


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> I got lucky and found a sugar daddy. He pays me 160$ a week. I also find some small buyers every week worth 50-60$


what about the pics you use ?
anny suggests?


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> what about the pics you use ?
> anny suggests?


Just get a random ewhoring pack. For tips finding traffic is hardest part.


----------



## Inscol (Apr 18, 2020)

Hashtaggolu said:


> Just get a random ewhoring pack. For tips finding traffic is hardest part.


What site do you find clientele?


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 18, 2020)

just be born jeremy meeks and be a sugar baby. e whoring is for scammy idians


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Apr 18, 2020)

the absolute state of this forum


----------



## Mousei (Apr 18, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> If you are underage guy and somewhat decent looking go on gay dating sites and find a pedophile


I'm gonna do it no shame, I'll just say I'm 13.


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 18, 2020)

Mousei said:


> I'm gonna do it no shame, I'll just say I'm 13.


I found one predator who was messaging me and I told him my real age and even tho he was nearly 3 times older then me,he still messaged me.I end up getting 10€ from him.(I made a thread about it).I didnt had any luck finding pedophile faggots after that


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 18, 2020)

Damn if I was broke and desperate this is the first thing I’d do. Lol


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Damn if I was broke and desperate this is the first thing I’d do. Lol


what is your job m8


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 18, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> what is your job m8


Retired


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 18, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Retired


what did u do and moneymaxed?


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 18, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> what did u do and moneymaxed?


sold his soul to the devil bank of america to fuck gigastacies and hang with celebs


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 20, 2020)

@Weed, thoughts?


----------



## Mousei (Apr 20, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Retired


Idk why I dont believe anything that comes out of this guys mouth.


----------



## Patient A (Apr 20, 2020)

Moneymaxxed said:


> Retired


wish I was rich
I will be some day

hardcore-heavy-hours-wageslave to pay for looksmaxing (undertaking preparation atm to begin the process, it's doable) then enjoy life while i money max (not wage slaving all the way ofc) cos life is too short Yano

Looks then money then status(tbh idc too much about status atm, maybe once im rich...)


----------



## Moneymaxxed (Apr 20, 2020)

Patient A said:


> wish I was rich
> I will be some day
> 
> hardcore-heavy-hours-wageslave to pay for looksmaxing (undertaking preparation atm to begin the process, it's doable) then enjoy life while i money max (not wage slaving all the way ofc) cos life is too short Yano
> ...


I live normal life now, business died so can't spend that much. still chillin tho


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Apr 20, 2020)

keep exploiting simps


----------



## MegaChad (Apr 20, 2020)

where do you send the money to?
I don't want it directly in my paypal account with my name on it


----------



## Weed (Apr 20, 2020)

Legit lol @ u OP
If u paid me $50 I would help


----------

